# Polaris vs Moose



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Bought a new wheeler this summer, gonna put a plow on it. Not really for making money just to use at a few places like my own house to make it easier on myself. I was looking at the 66" polaris poly blade and really like it, however Ive heard some bad about their mounting setup. I know lots of people are happy with the simple moose plow mount setuo with the push tubes. Im thinking of getting the moose push tubes and frame, and modifying a polaris blade to fit. Now I dont have either laying around to look at so I was wondering if I could get any up close pics from anyone on here so I can see how difficult it looks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Go through Atv plows with pic thread should be a pic there of what you want


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I've been happy with my Eagle Plow, you might checkout their site.

http://northstaratv.com/


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Cycle Country.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's the site where I bought my Eagle Plow, they had the best prices at the time. They no longer carry Eagle Plows but do have Cycle Country.

http://www.promarkoffroad.com/


----------

